# Cherry Barb Fry



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you should do fine with your set up. Just stay up with you W/C and offer small amt of food 2-3Xs a day.

I 've had a colony of Cherry Barbs that I kept in my 40B and they spent last summer (2012) outside in a 1/2 whiskey barrel pond. I currently have representatives from 6 spawns in one tank from 1/4 fry to young adults.

I find cherry barbs to be a very hardy fish. I do nothing at all to breed/raise my fish other than routine maintenance. I have 2-3 fry survive each spawn in a moderately heavily planted tank. I have a large clump/area of Subwassertang and Taiwan Moss that they spawn in. I'm sure that's why some do survive due to the protection of the plants.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

If you are worried about fry food take hard boiled egg yolk and give them a few drops a day! I use it for my betta fry and it is perfect for the itty bitty ones!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I had mine breed in the qt tank. I did nothing to help the frys along till they where a bit bigger. I've got 15 half inch babies right now. They feed off the plants until they where big enough to take small crushed flake. 

What I did was crush it into a fine power, mix it with water and use a small pipit to feed them with once they got a bit bigger, then slowly moved onto dry crushed flakes.


----------



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I was I was worrying about it a bit more than I needed to.

Can anyone suggest a good metric to judge when fish fry are big enough for baby brine shrimp?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Raaan said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I was I was worrying about it a bit more than I needed to.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good metric to judge when fish fry are big enough for baby brine shrimp?



I didn't even bother with bbs. It was to much of a pain for me to deal with. I just did flake.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> I didn't even bother with bbs. It was to much of a pain for me to deal with. I just did flake.


+1 

they can feed on egg yolk till they are .4 inches long then you can start crushing up spectrum newlife or other smaller fish foods (frozen daphnia) and mixing it up! dont worry about bbs, eggs are tastier any way! and you get to eat the whites


----------

